# Locked rest rooms at C C Wellman's



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

At Wellman's Meadows at C C the rest rooms are still locked up and you have to use the pitts which are the pitts. Is this part of the Obama plan to cut cost. The a sign said open in April and I have been there 6 times since and they are still locked up.
We got money to add a 3 million boat docks and Marina but we can't open the rest rooms because it cost too much to clean them.
Can you tell me if any of the rest rooms are opened now at C C or any of the lakes. This is uncalled for and I would like to know what the story is.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

The story is over 10 years of abuse by the state legislature.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

The queers aren't helping things out either.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i was there about three weeks ago and it was open. the next day i went and there were people working on renovating it or something of that nature, and they said the restroom was closed. thats all i know.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Restrooms are open at the north pool ramp


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

ROCKS said:


> Restrooms are open at the north pool ramp


Yep Rest room is open but they can't put a light bulb in at the ramp. It's been out for years, pretty sure the dock fisherman knock them out..


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Yep Rest room is open but they can't put a light bulb in at the ramp. It's been out for years, pretty sure the dock fisherman knock them out..


Which they are fishing illegaly anyways.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Mason52 said:


> Yep Rest room is open but they can't put a light bulb in at the ramp. It's been out for years, pretty sure the dock fisherman knock them out..


The light attracts fish, why would anyone knock it out???


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> Which they are fishing illegaly anyways.


You can still fish the docks, but don't bring your lawn chair and lanterns.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

catmando said:


> You can still fish the docks, but don't bring your lawn chair and lanterns.


Signs say no fishing.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> Signs say no fishing.


Then don't fish it. I still do and have never been told I can't.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Have you ever seen some of the people that fish off those docks. Picture yourself pulling your boat in when 10 Spanish speaking guys are on the end of every one of them and your by yourself and have a couple thousand bucks worth of reels and tackle in your boat and you have to go get your trailer. And trust me the lawn chair and lantern crowed are there or coming. The signs are gone (for now) but those are boat docks and not fishing piers. A guy walking on them casting is not the problem it's the idiots that camp on them. Pulled up on them the other day just before dark and there was whole family of Spanish speaking people fishing on the ends of them some of which had cans with fishing line wrapped around them. I'd be real happy to see the no fishing signs go back up. More then once I've had problems with the good folks that fish off the dock and I don't care to have to keep pulling my prop to dig their fishing line off of it because they don't even have sense enough to being their line in. Not to mention the trash they leave behind. Beer cans worm & chicken liver cartons just to mention a few. And the occasional Poopie diaper. I guess you could say that I don't really care for it


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree. It's worse than the fools who insist on prepping their boats in the turnaround...


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm starting to not care for this blog anymore. This site is for fishing. Not slandering people or ethnicities. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Not to mention the trash they leave behind. Beer cans worm & chicken liver cartons just to mention a few.


It takes just a few bank fisherman to really spoil things. I can't understand leaving your garbage behind. Are you really THAT lazy?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

thedudeabides said:


> I'm starting to not care for this blog anymore. This site is for fishing. Not slandering people or ethnicities.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Or political figures? Yeah, I agree, it gets old pretty quick.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

taxiecab said:


> I use to post fishing reports on here every time I went out but was asked by some people on here to stop posting because they were so good that every one read them and followed the advice so I stopped.


Hahaha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

taxiecab said:


> At Wellman's Meadows at C C the rest rooms are still locked up and you have to use the pitts which are the pitts. Is this part of the Obama plan to cut cost. The a sign said open in April and I have been there 6 times since and they are still locked up.
> We got money to add a 3 million boat docks and Marina but we can't open the rest rooms because it cost too much to clean them.
> Can you tell me if any of the rest rooms are opened now at C C or any of the lakes. This is uncalled for and I would like to know what the story is.


You can't blame Obama for this one! On the other hand, if you are looking to scapegoat someone for the toilets not working, blame Boehner. He's the one choking off the funding because he thinks sequestration is a good thing. 

Once the marina is done there will be fishermen piers on the wave attenuation barrier so there will be places for people to bank fish without using the boat docks. Not that everyone will stop using the docks. What you really need is park rangers that actually get out of the cars and enforce the laws against fishing from the docks.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Ol'Bassman said:


> You can't blame Obama for this one! On the other hand, if you are looking to scapegoat someone for the toilets not working, blame Boehner. He's the one choking off the funding because he thinks sequestration is a good thing.
> 
> Once the marina is done there will be fishermen piers on the wave attenuation barrier so there will be places for people to bank fish without using the boat docks. Not that everyone will stop using the docks. What you really need is park rangers that actually get out of the cars and enforce the laws against fishing from the docks.


I thought most of you old timers wear diapers. What difference does it make if the bathrooms are locked?

The rangers not enforcing the laws are the biggest problem at CC. They don't care.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

thedudeabides said:


> I'm starting to not care for this blog anymore. This site is for fishing. Not slandering people or ethnicities.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My problem with the site is the overly sensitive people on here. I didn't see where any ethnicities were slandered. I think there is a site for soccer moms if you guys would feel more comfortable over there discussing recipes and such.

Anyway nobody likes tilapia fisherman; not even tilapia fisherman like other tilapia fisherman.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

IN BEFORE THE LOCK! ahhhh, i havent been able to say that for a while


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

IGbullshark said:


> IN BEFORE THE LOCK! ahhhh, i havent been able to say that for a while


That is what I was trying to do. Quit trying to take my glory.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Ol'Bassman said:


> You can't blame Obama for this one! On the other hand, if you are looking to scapegoat someone for the toilets not working, blame Boehner. He's the one choking off the funding because he thinks sequestration is a good thing.
> 
> Once the marina is done there will be fishermen piers on the wave attenuation barrier so there will be places for people to bank fish without using the boat docks. Not that everyone will stop using the docks. What you really need is park rangers that actually get out of the cars and enforce the laws against fishing from the docks.


Everyone blames Obama for everything. If Boehner, mcconnel, and paul ryan had their way there would be no programs for park upkeep, fish stockings etc.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I believe Mason 52 was talking about Mexicans,some which are here illegally.There was no degrading these people.They can be as messy as anyone.Call the C.C.Park Office and ask why the restrooms are not always open and why they don't replace the light bub at the ramps.But there are signs every where saying you can't do this or can't do that.I've never had a sign keeping me from fishing any place.In my early days I did an ample amount of hiding from people hollering about fishing their lake.



Roscoe


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Things are the way they are. I'm not a winer. I go on with my life. If I see trash, I pick it up. If I see wrongdoing I contact an authority. I obey the laws. I lead by example. I learned these things by a great man. My grandfather, good rest his soul. Also a who served in WWII and an immigrant. My wife also an immigrant. I work with Latinos and a lot of different races. So I do take great offense to some of the things spoken of on this thread. Now someone has called me out. I get on this site for fishing stories and fishing related items. I've fished numerous times and numerous places with a locked restroom. I get over it and fish. As some other people have said let's get back to FISHING. I'm going to clean my soccer van now. As always the dude abides.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> I believe Mason 52 was talking about Mexicans,some which are here illegally.There was no degrading these people.They can be as messy as anyone.Call the C.C.Park Office and ask why the restrooms are not always open and why they don't replace the light bub at the ramps.But there are signs every where saying you can't do this or can't do that.I've never had a sign keeping me from fishing any place.In my early days I did an ample amount of hiding from people hollering about fishing their lake.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Thats not good advice Roscoe and might get someone in big trouble or even worse down the road. Lets not advocate breaking the law.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I was not giving advice.People can make their own decisions where to fish.It was something I did years ago when hunting Big Bass.I did release all Bass caught.This was before C.C.Lake when the only places to catch Big Bass was farm lakes.I did get permission often.I now fish for Muskies and there are none in any farm lakes.I did fish the 2 large farm lakes that ran off RT.73 before you get to Harvesburg.I worked for the farmer picking corn and strawberries.Those 2 lakes are now under water.Thanks for your concern Mas.



Roscoe


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Thats not good advice Roscoe and might get someone in big trouble or even worse down the road. Lets not advocate breaking the law.


I don't see where Roscoe was telling everyone to disregard no fishing signs and for complete fishing anarchy to break out. You need to relax a little bit.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

IGbullshark said:


> IN BEFORE THE LOCK! ahhhh, i havent been able to say that for a while


Ha Ha...I like that


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry if I singled out any one race, I tried to trash all races equally..
I could care less what color/race they are. Just don't want them on the docks fishing. Also if they were speaking English I could at least know what the heck they said.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Sorry if I singled out any one race, I tried to trash all races equally..
> I could care less what color/race they are. Just don't want them on the docks fishing. Also if they were speaking English I could at least know what the heck they said.


Rosseta Stone?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Man...I just read the whole thread. Thats several minutes of my life I wish I'd spent better.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> Rosseta Stone?[/QUOTE
> Now that's funny right there


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Man...I just read the whole thread.


Better you than me...


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Was on the lake yesterday. Docks loaded with people fishing. Even had one person laying on one tanning, but the restrooms were open.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

imalt said:


> I don't see where Roscoe was telling everyone to disregard no fishing signs and for complete fishing anarchy to break out. You need to relax a little bit.


Coming from the guy with "Removing no trespassing signs one sign at a time. " in his sig... C'mon man. I like to try to keep the sport respectable and when you are advocating jumping fences and spending more time hiding from land owners than actual fishing, I wouldn't call that respectable. Maybe I'm just old fashioned.

About those bathrooms.. "Tough S***!" haha


----------

